# Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

What is the best water hardness for this plant?

I had for about 4 months now and it barely pushed out any leaves. My tap water hardness is about 8 so I'm wondering if that's hard enough for this plant.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

or maybe is it tooh ard?
I had mine in about 7.0-7.6 and it went nuts. substrate was eco complete at the time, then flourite, then i had it floating and ended up almost loosing it (when i moved), now i have a dying twig..hopefully i will get a new one soon.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/70656-crypt-usteriana.html


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> or maybe is it tooh ard?
> I had mine in about 7.0-7.6 and it went nuts. substrate was eco complete at the time, then flourite, then i had it floating and ended up almost loosing it (when i moved), now i have a dying twig..hopefully i will get a new one soon.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/70656-crypt-usteriana.html


Thank you. I'm going to invest in a RO system to keep my water stable. I will try to lower the hardness.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Patriot100%,

I believe I sent you the C. usteriana x walkeri late last August. I grow the species emersed in high humidity for use in future 'scapes so it may take some time to acclimate.

In my tanks my water here is very, very soft but I do add some Equilibrium to it for additional hardness. I also use Seachem Flourish Tabs near the base of newly planted crypts to help them get a good start.

Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri (emersed grown)


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

C. usteriana is a hardwater species and also C. walkeri doesn't pose any notable problems with tapwater of low-middle hardness. If the hybrid doesn't grow well, I don't think your hardness is the primary issue...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

It is spring and the flowers are busting out!

Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri w/ flower 3/30/16


----------

